# Burmese Cat Club - Milton Keynes - 28th June 08



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All

I have never been to a show before and as I will be breeding Burmese I thought it best to go to this one for my first taste of a show.

Is anyone else going?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't go to the shows Saffron-my oh does,don't think this is one he's attending but could be wrong as theirs that many i lose track But you'll always meet someone their i'm sure and you'll enjoy every minute and you''ll pick up loads of god advice on Burmese pets and show cats,and when you see the different cats They will take your breath away


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> I don't go to the shows Saffron-my oh does,don't think this is one he's attending but could be wrong as theirs that many i lose track But you'll always meet someone their i'm sure and you'll enjoy every minute and you''ll pick up loads of god advice on Burmese pets and show cats,and when you see the different cats They will take your breath away


Will have to take plenty of Kleenex then to wipe the drool


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Will have to take plenty of Kleenex then to wipe the drool [/QUOTE
> Oh yes and an extremley strong will


----------

